# MTB: Sunday morning at Nass



## Greg (Oct 9, 2009)

Thinking a 7:30 am start. 10-15 miler if possible. We can put rueler or WoodCore on point and probably get 15 miles in 2 hours or so.... :lol:


----------



## Trev (Oct 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thinking a 7:30 am start. 10-15 miler if possible. We can put rueler or WoodCore on point and probably get 15 miles in 2 hours or so.... :lol:



I dig out some sea fishing line, tie it to their seat posts..   15 miles in easy mode!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

Trev said:


> I dig out some sea fishing line, tie it to their seat posts..   15 miles in easy mode!



I got a better idea. when they are getting suited up and not looking slightly bend their brake rotors with an adjustable wrench. If that don't slow them down nothing will.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you purposely wait for a Sunday that I couldn't make it to man up for a morning ride? :roll:

Enjoy!  You should have some decent weather, may be a bit nippy in the morning though...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

I am thinking about joining you guys. Need to decide if I want to get up before 6:00am, make that drive , and then get my ass handed to me.

When I put it like that it doesn't sound that appealing


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I got a better idea. when they are getting suited up and not looking slightly bend their brake rotors with an adjustable wrench. If that don't slow them down nothing will.



Sorry Tim but my rear rotor is already bent and rubbing...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Sorry Tim but my rear rotor is already bent and rubbing...



I think I can come up with a couple of ways to slow you down.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I think I can come up with a couple of ways to slow you down.



I'm sure you can but you'll need to be there in person to make it happen...... That being said does this mean your going to come down for a rip on Sunday? Dick Ticklers should be nice and dry and in prime shape!! !


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'm sure you can but you'll need to be there in person to make it happen...... That being said does this mean your going to come down for a rip on Sunday? Dick Ticklers should be nice and dry and in prime shape!! !



I will know by tommorrow. I am just starting to get over a bug I have been fighting all
week. That along with the thought of keeping up with you 3 sounds like a bad combo. But I am also a gluton for punishment so who knows.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

What are guys planning for a route?


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will know by tommorrow. I am just starting to get over a bug I have been fighting all
> week. That along with the thought of keeping up with you 3 sounds like a bad combo. But I am also a gluton for punishment so who knows.



Enough with excuses. Just do it!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

What are guys planning for a route?


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> What are guys planning for a route?



No route as of yet! What are you interested in hitting up? Tons of possibilities...


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2009)

Thinking about parking on East Chippens. Then to the 4-way > B Street south > short route to Truck > BSB >  Scoville > Cemetry > FKC to big rock > out for a short rip at Stone East > back up to the top > DTN > Cornwall DH > Hinman > (maybe Jonnycake > Orchard > Sandy Pelican) > Scoville Twisites > Cars. That's gotta be 12-15.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thinking about parking on East Chippens. Then to the 4-way > B Street south > short route to Truck > BSB >  Scoville > Cemetry > FKC to big rock > out for a short rip at Stone East > back up to the top > DTN > Cornwall DH > Hinman > (maybe Jonnycake > Orchard > Sandy Pelican) > Scoville Twisites > Cars. That's gotta be 12-15.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thinking about parking on East Chippens. Then to the 4-way > B Street south > short route to Truck > BSB >  Scoville > Cemetry > FKC to big rock > out for a short rip at Stone East > back up to the top > DTN > Cornwall DH > Hinman > (maybe Jonnycake > Orchard > Sandy Pelican) > Scoville Twisites > Cars. That's gotta be 12-15.



What's the short route to truck & BSB?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 10, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> What's the short route to truck & BSB?



At the intersection a little ways after the rock u don't like, you go right instead of left down the small hill. I think


----------



## rueler (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still a bit up in the air...not sure when the best time for me to ride tomorrow is...I should be there...if you don't see me at 7:30, carry on w/o me


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> At the intersection a little ways after the rock u don't like, you go right instead of left down the small hill. I think



What rock I don't like? I like all rocks. 

Do you mean the one where I impersonated Superman, crashed into a large tree and then fell to the ground at Gregs feet? Where you there that morning? I am pretty sure that was the same morning that Red broke his ribs. He had to show off and out-do my crash.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 10, 2009)

Still not sure if I am going to make this, not sure I want to get up that early. If I am not there at 7:30 or you don't hear from me roll without me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be there. East Chippens at 7:30.


----------



## rueler (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm going to ride a bit later on in the morning Greg...from Stone. If you guys stick to that route, I'm sure I will bump into you on the trail. Have a good ride!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure why, but I am leaving shortly. See you guys at 7:30. 


I have a bad feeling about this ride:-(


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2009)

How'd this ride go today?  I was expecting an epic TR when I got home after I drove by the parking area at 11am and you all were still there...


----------

